# Clean Shave Policy



## Hasslehoff (3 Jun 2008)

I have a friend who is going for a new position in an American company, he has been told that if he is successful that he will have to shave off his beard since the company has a "clean shave policy". Does anybody have experience of this in the workplace ? Are such policies enforceable or enforced ? I presume if it is tied into the contract that he would have to abide by the term, he only has one of those "beckham" goatees which is not very visible however he has been told that this would have to go ?
Any thoughts ? This is new to me, he is really interested in the job but he does not want to let his goatee go.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

He should shave off his hair and eyebrows and maybe other body hair too and see what they say.


----------



## Mpsox (3 Jun 2008)

It's unusuall but such extreme dress codes are not uncommon. For example, banks usually have standards about visible tattoos and piercings. Unless his beard has some religous significance, basically he has 2 choices, shave it off and take the job or don't and don't


----------



## ninsaga (3 Jun 2008)

Does this mean that they cannot hire traditional Seiks? Would like to see how that goes in terms or racism & discrimination!  (no I'm not one by the way!)..... what company is this by the way? McDonalds, Pizza Hut, KFC perhaps?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Does this mean that they cannot hire traditional Seiks?


You mean _Sikhs _presumably? 


> Would like to see how that goes in terms or racism & discrimination!


Like this perhaps?


----------



## Towger (3 Jun 2008)

A Garda took a court case over this issue, does anyone know the result or was it settled on the steps like most of their other cases?

"A BEARDED *garda*, bristling at being confined to indoor duty for refusing to shave, is to mount a legal challenge. John Wilson, a 38-year-old Cavan father-of-three, will argue that the *Garda* *ban* on beards breaches the Irish constitution"


----------



## truthseeker (3 Jun 2008)

If its a job related to food the reasoning is that although you can wear a hairnet you cannot wear a 'beard net' and hairs might drop off into the food. Could never understand why eyebrows and eyelashes seemed immune to this type of shaving policy but I can understand it about beards.


----------



## gebbel (3 Jun 2008)

truthseeker said:


> If its a job related to food the reasoning is that although you can wear a hairnet you cannot wear a 'beard net' and hairs might drop off into the food.



Beard nets are permitted in some food manufacturing companies. These nets have a particularly fine mesh designed for the purpose.


----------



## Hasslehoff (3 Jun 2008)

I am not going to disclose the name of the company, i only wish to discuss the policy otherwsie we will end of with too many anti capitalists / bushists.

I don't think that a beard or goatee is as offensive as a tattoo or piercing once the beard and goatee is a standard design and that you don't have anything similar to a Slipknot band member.


----------



## Don_08 (3 Jun 2008)

Yeah - used to work for a company with a clean shave policy in the city ( London) - also dark suits and women had to wear skirts - no trousers.  I do remember one emloyee getting a bye from the clean shave policy though - can;t remember why - but he was based in IT and not "client facing".

And I hated wearing skirts.

was not a food company either, financial consultancy.


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Jun 2008)

Towger said:


> A Garda took a court case over this issue, does anyone know the result or was it settled on the steps like most of their other cases?
> 
> "A BEARDED *garda*, bristling at being confined to indoor duty for refusing to shave, is to mount a legal challenge. John Wilson, a 38-year-old Cavan father-of-three, will argue that the *Garda* *ban* on beards breaches the Irish constitution"



I think its worth pointing out that Mr Wilson did not "refuse to shave" as such but suffered from a medical condition that meant that he could not do so.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

Hasslehoff said:


> too many anti ... bushists.


What exactly do they want shaved again?


----------



## Purple (3 Jun 2008)

Don_08 said:


> And I hated wearing skirts.


 Are you a man or a woman?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> Are you a man or a woman?


Careful now! Respect diversity...


----------



## Purple (3 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Careful now! Respect diversity...


I always respect people with guns (no matter how stupid they look)

If their skirts were any shorter we would know if they were bushists as well (can men be bushists?)


----------



## shipibo (3 Jun 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Does this mean that they cannot hire traditional Seiks? Would like to see how that goes in terms or racism & discrimination!


 

Did,nt stop the Garda discriminating ...


----------



## sandrat (3 Jun 2008)

When i worked in dunnes as a student they had a clean shaven policy and women were meant to wear natural looking make up and no jewellery except for wedding rings according to the staff handbook. Then again they are american owned too arent they? (k-mart?)


----------



## Jack The Lad (3 Jun 2008)

*Re: Clean Shave Double Entendre*



Purple said:


> Can men be bushists?


 
I'd say men are just as capable of bushist as any woman.


----------



## sparkeee (3 Jun 2008)

In the food industry bearded workers wear a snood,this is a net that covers facial hair,it can be hot and uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## Soldier (3 Jun 2008)

In the army there is a clean shave policy. cant have a mm of hair at all they must ask for permission for a goatee. they must ask for permission for tattoo and if they came in with a love bite or anything like that on their neck it was classed as damaging government property. how nuts is that. They are told they are owned by the army 24/7.


----------



## Purple (3 Jun 2008)

Soldier said:


> In the army there is a clean shave policy. cant have a mm of hair at all they must ask for permission for a goatee. they must ask for permission for tattoo and if they came in with a love bite or anything like that on their neck it was classed as damaging government property. how nuts is that. They are told they are owned by the army 24/7.



If it's that strict for them imagine how strict it is for the guys who are actually in the Securicor van!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

sandrat said:


> When i worked in dunnes as a student they had a clean shaven policy and women were meant to wear natural looking make up and no jewellery except for wedding rings according to the staff handbook. Then again they are american owned too arent they? (k-mart?)


_Dunnes_? _American _owned? Er, don't think so...


----------



## sandrat (3 Jun 2008)

when i was working there in 2001ish the word was they were being bought or partly bought by the people who own kmart and that H (margaret hefferernan) would stay at the helm. Maybe it never happened


----------



## extopia (3 Jun 2008)

You're right, it never happened.


----------



## eamonn123456 (4 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> If it's that strict for them imagine how strict it is for the guys who are actually in the Securicor van!



hehehe nice one


----------



## jmayo (4 Jun 2008)

It wouldn't be one of Ross Perots companies by any chance ?

AFAIK one of his computer consultancy companies had this policy, but I always thought it only applied to people who tried to grow beards after they joined the organisation?
UPS are also very finicky about dress codes etc.

What am I saying it has to be Gillette


----------



## Complainer (4 Jun 2008)

Does the original query refer to a customer facing role?


----------



## Soldier (6 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> If it's that strict for them imagine how strict it is for the guys who are actually in the Securicor van!


 
i must be a bit slow in the head because i dont get this one!!!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2008)

Soldier said:


> i must be a bit slow in the head because i dont get this one!!!


Some joke about the army not doing anything other than cash delivery escort duty perhaps?


----------



## Caveat (6 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> _Dunnes_? _American _owned? Er, don't think so...


 
Possibly confusion re _Tesco_ & being Canadian owned?


----------



## Soldier (6 Jun 2008)

Thanks clubman. just shows the ignorance of some people on here to me. like they'd have a clue. ill stop at that or else ill get banned.


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2008)

Soldier said:


> Thanks clubman. just shows the ignorance of some people on here to me. like they'd have a clue. ill stop at that or else ill get banned.


It was a joke; relax.
I am well aware of what the various branches of the defence forces do.


----------



## Soldier (6 Jun 2008)

it didnt sound like a joke to me. i didnt see any smiley faces either. i dont know you and as its been pointed out a few times on this site not every one can pick up what tone your using by reading a sentence. it sounded very disrespectful to me when i read it.


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2008)

Soldier said:


> it didnt sound like a joke to me. i didnt see any smiley faces either. i dont know you and as its been pointed out a few times on this site not every one can pick up what tone your using by reading a sentence. it sounded very disrespectful to me when i read it.



My apologies; no offence was intended.


----------



## Soldier (6 Jun 2008)

Thank you


----------



## DavyJones (6 Jun 2008)

Purple, you should try and not offend someone who has access to automatic weapons . I know firefighters have to be clean shaven or their breathing app won't make a proper seal on their faces.


----------



## so-crates (6 Jun 2008)

Purple is "in his own little world" no-one can hurt him there


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2008)

Purple said:


> My apologies; no offence was intended.


Good move. Otherwise any defence force posters might see it as yet another opportunity for compo!


----------



## Purple (9 Jun 2008)

clubman said:


> good Move. Otherwise Any Defence Force Posters Might See It As Yet Another Opportunity For Compo!


----------

